# Erfahrungen mit Game-time.de?



## Senkbeil (14 November 2014)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag in die Runde!

Ich bin ein großer Fan der FarCry Serie und habe bisher jedes FC gezockt (PC). Nun habe ich ein Angebot auf www.game-time.de gesehen für FarCry 4 (das neueste). Da steht, dass das Game noch nicht vewrfügbar ist aber Vorbestellt werden kann. 

Nun frage ich mich, ob mein Geld weg ist wenn ich das jetzt "vorbestelle" oder ob man der Seite trauen darf?

Hoffentlich bin ich hier richtig mit meinem Anliegen!

Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende.
SB


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2014)

Kann sein, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht, kann aber auch nicht sein. Der Anbieter, die Online PrePaid Services BV, hat ihre Sitz in den Niederlanden. Kaufst du dort die Game Time Card, dann hat der Anbieter dein Geld und du wirst ihm hinsichtlich wegen der Lieferung vertrauen müssen. Ich würde das nicht machen, egal wie seriös der Anbieter ist. Warum kaufst du das nicht direkt bei Ubisoft, dort gibts auch die Vorbestellung.

Übrigens bin ich auch FC Fan, zumindest bis zur 2. Version.


----------



## Senkbeil (18 November 2014)

Okay, also ich bin jetzt schlauer. Die Seite ist eine Deutsche, nur der ursprüngliche Seite kommt aus NL. Der Live Support gibt rasch und in gutem Deutsch Antwort auf alle Fragen. So habe ich mich jetzt entschieden den Service zu testen und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Keine Anmeldung nötig und einfach innerhalb von ein paar Mouseklicks zugeschlagen. Code kam heute, wie beschrieben und ich habe bereits ein paar Stündchen zocken können  
Also, Entwarnung aber Danke für die Rückmeldung Reducal!!


----------

